# I Think This Guy Might Be High



## colchar

Vintage Fender Telecaster Tele Guitar Neck - Unfinished, Unshaped, Unsanded, From Factory Employee! | Reverb


For sale is this incredible relic from Fender's Fullerton factory. Recently purchased from a longtime Fender and G&L employee is this extremely raw vintage Fender Telecaster guitar neck. There is no accurate way to date this neck, though due to the pencil outline and hand-made cut marks (pre ...




reverb.com


----------



## Lincoln

PLUS $228 shipping!!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

Y’all are a load of cheap asses. Obviously the dude needs money; probably some lottery winner down to his last ten grand and y’all don’t want to help him out. An its already got a hole drilled in so ain’t much left to do.


----------



## dtsaudio

Just needs money for more crack


----------



## Okay Player

I have to be honest, his reverb store, with the original 1953 Telecaster, kind of makes it seem like this guy might not be high.


----------



## vadsy

Okay Player said:


> I have to be honest, his reverb store, with the original 1953 Telecaster, kind of makes it seem like this guy might not be high.


yea, seems like he knows what he’s doing and the haters gonna hate him for it.

1300+ positive reviews?


----------



## GTmaker

the guy is selling a piece of wood for $796.34 .....
Those who see a guitar neck in the pictures are the ones smoking something.
G.


----------



## vadsy

GTmaker said:


> the guy is selling a piece of wood for $796.34 .....
> Those who see a guitar neck in the pictures are the ones smoking something.
> G.


anything can be a piece of wood


----------



## GTmaker

vadsy said:


> anything can be a piece of wood
> .


so let me get this right...you looked at the pictures for sale and you see a $769.34 guitar neck?
G.

just in case some of you havent seen what the piece of wood looks like, here is a pic.


----------



## vadsy

GTmaker said:


> so let me get this right...you looked at the pictures for sale and you see a $769.34 guitar neck?
> G.
> 
> just in case some of you havent seen what the piece of wood looks like, here is a pic.
> 
> View attachment 324189


sure, why not? if it truly is a vintage neck blank, in the right hands it could be incredible. heck, he aint asking enough


----------



## Milkman

He's only "high" or crazy if nobody pulls the trigger.

That remains to be seen.

Frankly it's nuts IMO, but no more so than some of the prices I see being paid for other items.

What's the price for say, an original pick up switch knob from a 50s Les Paul?

I know, supply and demand et cetera, but really?

Things are worth what someone is willing to pay.


----------



## laristotle

I sold my '62 Gretsch with one of these on it for the price that he's asking. lol

Burns Vintage Tremolo Tailpiece $550


----------



## 1SweetRide

colchar said:


> Vintage Fender Telecaster Tele Guitar Neck - Unfinished, Unshaped, Unsanded, From Factory Employee! | Reverb
> 
> 
> For sale is this incredible relic from Fender's Fullerton factory. Recently purchased from a longtime Fender and G&L employee is this extremely raw vintage Fender Telecaster guitar neck. There is no accurate way to date this neck, though due to the pencil outline and hand-made cut marks (pre ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


I saw that too, thought, B.S.


----------



## colchar

Okay Player said:


> I have to be honest, his reverb store, with the original 1953 Telecaster, kind of makes it seem like this guy might not be high.



The guy is also trying to sell a 2010 Tele neck for $796.34 so he's definitely on something.

For comparison, I bought a brand new Tele neck from L&M in December 2016 that came straight from Fender for $305 out the door.


----------



## butterknucket

I hear there's good money in throwing chairls off of balconies.


----------



## Okay Player

colchar said:


> The guy is also trying to sell a 2010 Tele neck for $796.34 so he's definitely on something.
> 
> For comparison, I bought a brand new Tele neck from L&M in December 2016 that came straight from Fender for $305 out the door.


That's the going rate for an American made Tele neck in 2020. Mexican made necks go for half of that.

On Amazon a new American made neck lists for $950.


----------



## troyhead

Wouldn't an unfinished block of wood tend to warp a bit after that many years? You probably couldn't even turn it into a guitar neck if you wanted to.


----------



## Milkman

I hate to be the one to say it (well, not really), but some sucker will see this as an old piece of wood from the Fender factory and automatically apply the term "vintage" to it, and pull out his wallet.

The seller is as crazy as a fox.

It's that buyer who's impairment may be a factor.


----------



## GuitarT

I'm sure the back story is something like "Fender employee brings home rejected neck blank for firewood but forgot to have fire".
It's not too late.


----------



## Diablo

this is not for me 
even though I know the mojo just flies out of this old wood, hence the price  (sarc)


----------



## skeetz

I wonder what he would charge for a rough sawn tele body? Probably the shipping alone would be around $578.50 CDN !!!


----------



## terminalvertigo

Okay Player said:


> I have to be honest, his reverb store, with the original 1953 Telecaster, kind of makes it seem like this guy might not be high.


He bought a huge lot of factory fender stuff, and it's all listed in the sold section of his reverb store.


----------



## GuitarT

Milkman said:


> He's only "high" or crazy if nobody pulls the trigger.
> 
> That remains to be seen.
> 
> Frankly it's nuts IMO, but no more so than some of the prices I see being paid for other items.
> 
> What's the price for say, an original pick up switch knob from a 50s Les Paul?
> 
> I know, supply and demand et cetera, but really?
> 
> Things are worth what someone is willing to pay.


Ya, collectors can be a funny bunch. What level of cork sniffery would on have to aspire to to consider this to have value like that.


----------



## Milkman

GuitarT said:


> Ya, collectors can be a funny bunch. What level of cork sniffery would on have to aspire to to consider this to have value like that.



Yup, if someone will pay $50 for a rusty screw....


----------



## jb welder

If I were one of those rich collectors commissioning hand built guitars to my specs, this might be a great piece for a build. And $1000 would be chump change. Where do you find vintage wood for a custom neck?

Some of the prices I see in the 'classified' section here make me thing 'is he high?' more than this piece does.


----------



## laristotle

jb welder said:


> Where do you find vintage wood for a custom neck?


Old barns?


----------



## Adcandour

I just watched a video of a guy eating chicken nuggets in his new lambo.

Guys with money dont give a fuck what you think.


----------



## SaucyJack

I must keep an eye on that sale. I've got a few of those laying around.


----------



## colchar

jb welder said:


> If I were one of those rich collectors commissioning hand built guitars to my specs, this might be a great piece for a build. And $1000 would be chump change. Where do you find vintage wood for a custom neck?



But how would one even authenticate it?



> Some of the prices I see in the 'classified' section here make me thing 'is he high?' more than this piece does.



Agreed.


----------



## jb welder

colchar said:


> But how would one even authenticate it?


I think the general rule with mojo is 'the more you spend, the easier it is to believe'.


----------



## Stephenlouis

The finish is sublime.


----------



## Chitmo

I wish I was high right now.


----------



## jb welder

Chitmo said:


> I wish I was high right now.


These guys aren't. Totally forgot the words, but NOT HIGH!


----------

